# The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Mare - my take.



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

My interpretation of the (Moebius?) re-release of The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Mare using Moebius base components from the Deluxe Bela, and Bride of Frankenstein kits (I have other plans for these kits).

The cobwebs are cobwebs (sorry spiders), the barrels are ebay dolls-house items.

I’m not sure in hindsight if adding hair to the Prisoner was a good idea, but the deed is done.

I chose to slightly alter the Prisoner’s pose to have a more ‘collapsed’ effect. Small details include adding a series of ‘days done’ scratches on the wall – artistic license.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great build of a great kit and of course all the extras you added. That is really one of the best I have seen of this kit. Definitely one to display proudly on the shelf.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Bob, appreciated - having waited so long to get hold of this kit once again I was in two minds whether to do it OOB for nostalgia reasons, or go for it and do as I did.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The FP like I've never seen him.
Great work!!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Great mod!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Fp*

Really Like!!!
Phil K


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

csoldier said:


> ...I was in two minds whether to do it OOB for nostalgia reasons, or go for it and do as I did.


I generally go for it myself, and alter a model as you have done Cee Ess. If you want to look at an OOB job, there are plenty available online for pretty much every model. But your version stands alone - in more ways than one! :thumbsup:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome work, it's fun to see how modelers alter these classic kits, thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

MADNESS!!! I LOVE IT!!! You have definitely raised the bar on how to "individualize" this kit, and set a new standard on how to customize it. Take your bows, Sir...you have earned them!

Ben


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellent choices and great workmanship. I'll bet this was a blast to build. The wine barrels are perfect! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks folks, yes this was a blast to do, one of those projects that once you decide on a course of action, bar the odd blip it just more or less flows. 

Enthusiasm was boosted by pure nostalgia, for although generally I am a resin or vinyl kit builder, these old 'Aurora' kits were what got me into this aspect of the hobby in the first place. 

I am not IP's greatest fan, but have over the last year or so, re-collected those kits of my childhood (not the original Aurora versions I add), plus a couple I never had before and am quite looking forward to cracking on with them, there is that 'classic' modelness about them:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

What a cool diorama! I'd love to see what it would do in a competition like Wonderfest's contest.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Love this...What's not to love about skeletons
Great Job!!!:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am begging Moebius to make more of the resin Bride of Frankenstein bases!!!!!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I really like seeing these old Aurora kits being done right. I built this one many years ago. And back then I never imagined that the model could look this fantastic. You have something to be proud of here.
And I like the added hair. I think it adds a touch of realism and originality. Thanks for sharing this. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

First: Kit is fantastic---magnificent work. second: where did you get those barrels?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool kit of kitbashing csoldier, the hair works for me!


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Anton Phibes said:


> First: Kit is fantastic---magnificent work. second: where did you get those barrels?


Thanks for the comment :thumbsup:, re the barrels I no longer have the ebay record for the seller as it has expired, but I think I just typed in a search for (1 1/12th scale) dolls house barrels on Google or ebay and various items came up (bear in mind I got these in the UK).


----------

